# NUEVO ACUARIO PARA LIMA EN EL PARQUE DE LAS LEYENDAS



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Cuatro lobos marinos serán los primeros inquilinos del acuario 
Instalación fue construida con asesoramiento estadounidense.

Desde mañana, todos tendremos una nueva razón para visitar el Parque de las Leyendas. Y es que en este tradicional zoológico limeño se inaugurará un nuevo y moderno acuario que, en su primera etapa, albergará a cuatro juguetones lobos marinos. El acuario, que ha sido diseñado tomando como ejemplo otros recintos similares que hay en el mundo, cuenta con un pasaje subterráneo con grandes ventanales de vidrio, a través de los cuales se puede apreciar a estos mamíferos y sus costumbres en el agua. Para su diseño, el equipo de profesionales encargados de la obra --encabezados por el arquitecto Darío Martell-- recibió asesoría del Dallas World Aquarium, de Estados Unidos. Panchito, uno de los engreídos del zoológico, es el más entusiasta de los inquilinos. Acerca su cabeza al ventanal y muestra sus grandes colmillos que contrastan con sus pequeños ojos. Cuando menea su esbelto y ágil cuerpo en el agua, podemos apreciar de cerca su negruzco y brilloso pelaje. Tal vez sea por ello que la caza y matanza de esta especie no cesa y es despiadada. En la poza continua apreciamos a Pedro y a Vilma, dos lobos adultos de 20 y 16 años, respectivamente. Han pasado casi toda su vida en el zoológico y hace tres años procrearon a la pequeña Pebbles, una lobita que actualmente pesa 66 kilos y que en un año más --cuando sea toda una adulta-- pasará a hacerle compañía a Panchito. Los cuatro mamíferos pertenecen a la clase 'Otaria byronia', conocida como lobo de mar chusco. Aunque por el momento solo se han construido ambientes para los lobos de mar, se espera albergar pronto a otras especies marinas para enriquecer la fauna de este nuevo acuario. "A mediano plazo, esperamos implementar una nueva área en el zoológico dedicada a la fauna marina, la cual buscará difundir la gran variedad de especies que abundan en nuestro mar", precisó el general (r) José Barreto Estrada, presidente del Patronato del Parque de las Leyendas. Barreto también comenta que en este momento se encuentran gestionando a través del Ministerio de la Mujer y Desarrollo Social (Mindes) un financiamiento del Banco de la Nación para continuar con la segunda etapa de esta obra y otras de igual envergadura, entre ellas un felinario y un hospital para animales. "El propósito es hacer de nuestro parque una atracción internacional para que sea incluido dentro del circuito turístico de la ciudad de Lima", señala. Por su parte, el ingeniero Wilfredo Sosa, jefe de la División de Zoología, detalla que el acuario requirió seis meses de su construcción y cuenta con un área de 1.800 metros cuadrados, entre estructuras y áreas verdes. La obra se realizó con recursos propios del patronato, ascendentes a unos 837.000 soles. "Las instalaciones del parque no solo recibirán a los cerca de 15 mil visitantes que cada fin de semana llegan, sino que también servirán para facilitar e incentivar las labores de investigación en biología y zootecnia, que realizan universitarios y especialistas", agregó el ingeniero. El acuario será inaugurado mañana a las 11 a.m.


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

El acuario seria unicamente de exivicion o darian espectaculo de lobos marinos como lo hacen en otras partes?


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

por el momento de exhibiciòn solamente.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que buena noticia, gracias por compartirla


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que bueno...ojala puedan remodelar el parque entero que necesita una drastica remodelacion.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El zoologico de huachipa es mucho mas bonito, tiene una especie de invernadero donde se tienen cerca de 400 especies de aves peruanas volando en el lugar, que se te cruzan en el camino, es muy bonito, hasta puedes tocarlas, yo practicamente toque un gallito de las rocas, hay hasta buitres reales y pajarillos de mil colores, el unico problema del zoologico es que es bastante pequeño, pero tiene una vista muy buena de una especie de remolino formado por el rio rimac, que en esa zona esta bastante caudaloso...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo también he escuchado que el zoo de hachipa es mejor, bueno es cuestión de que la inversion crezca en el zoo de San Miguel, y es bastante caro, ya que eso implicaria mejorar los lugares en que cada especie se encuentra, bancas,faros,etc etc etc, una iversion millonaria relamente.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*El Zoologico Parque de Las Leyendas es el mas grande*

y esta siendo modernizado de tanto en tanto , no como uno quisiera ,pero los resultados se ven , por ejemplo el lugar de los bufalos y osos de siberia son gigantescos y ocupan gran cantidad de terreno estan en el standard internacional , no sucede lo mismo conlo leones o tigres aunque ya anunciaron
que transformaran sus jaulas a lugares de standares internacionales es decir reproduciendo el habitat y dandoles lugares para correr etc.pero se harà poco a poco , vi por tv el acuario y esta muy bien.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que chevere, esos trigres y leones daban pena, porque la jaula era pequeña para animales de su proporcion, ojala que quede chevere. 

Cuales son los animales nuevos que se han adquirido para el Parque de las leyendas? tengo entendido que ya hay cebras.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Pero no habian hecho algo en ese zoologico? Creo que habian alumbrado para que la gente se de un paseo por ahi en la noche..o no? Bueno, la noticia esta muy chevere y ojala el zoologico se ponga bien bonito.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo ni me acuerdo de ese parque...hace AÑOS fui....cuando era dmasiado nene...ya ni me acuerdo como era...pero supongo que es una desgracia jajaja....

@chalaco sip hace unos emses vi en panamericana un reportaje d eso...se veia bien pero la inauguracion me parecio dmasiado huachafa jajaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

De las tres regiones en el Parque la mas cuidada y arreglada es la selva. La costa es una desgracia.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ussshhhhh que excelente !!!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*fui hace unos meses y esta bastante bien*









Nuevo acuario en San Miguel



NUEVO ATRACTIVO. Los niños serán los más agradecidos con la nueva exhibición. 


• Por mirador subterráneo en el Parque de las Leyendas se podrá apreciar a simpáticos animales.

El Parque de las Leyendas ya cuenta con una nueva atracción: el acuario de lobos marinos. El público tendrá una hermosa vista de esos animales.

El acuario tiene un área de mil 198 metros cuadrados y dos zonas de exhibición: una superior externa y otra subterránea, con túneles y ventanales de vidrio. Fue construido con una inversión de 836 mil 838 soles, provenientes de los recursos propios del Parque de las Leyendas. En la inauguración del nuevo acuario se hizo presente la ministra de la Mujer, Ana María Romero-Lozada.

Las autoridades del Parque anunciaron que buscan proporcionar mejores condiciones de cautiverio al oso de anteojos, el cocodrilo de Tumbes y los pingüinos de Humboldt.


----------

